# Dang dawgs at it again



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

The Boy and I took advantage of the Nice day Sunday.4:00 AM off we went, Loma was our starting point. The mud was not much of an issue and the grass dried out shortly after sun up, light wind but it was from every direction no set pattern. About the time we set up it would change making calling challenging. Even with that it was a tremendous day. We stopped to get out stuff ready and jumped a coyote along side the road, My son, dirty Haired it with his 22 carry, Nice start. Our first set we had our rifles and sitting a big slopping hill on to a big drainage. We called a long time and just before we gave up I saw a dog coming in at a full run. This time of year is when you use all coyote sounds and challenges, the respond like that ,"At a full run". Right up to MY lap ,no time to try to stop him so at 20 yards I put the X just under his chin and shot, Yaw I missed!!! He swung over and ran in front of Kristopher. He had his 223 over 12 gauge. The Boy shot at him with the 12 and hit him in the butt and then tried a running at mock 3 shot with the 223 but couldn't connect, didn't get him. With that info we decided that I wound use my 870 and my "F" shot coyote killers and my son would use the target 243. The next stand we did the same thing, up on a steep bank looking in to a huge drainage. He called for 11 minuets and we had two coyote flying in to the call. We where sitting about 50 yards apart separated by a small ridge. They climbed the almost vertical dirt brake like running across a Gym floor. In point one second I had a coyote 55 yards to my left about ready to clear the top and out of my view. My 870 barked and all four legs folded and the coyote rolled back to the bottom. As the dust was still falling I hear the 243 target rifle shoot, then again, then again but this time I heard the tell tail sound of a hit. There two and both under 60 yards from us. Although by the time he hit his it was nearer 200 yards. It was running so fast It flipped end over end three times then skidded another five feet. VERY impressive. From then on I carried the 12 and he took the 243. The wind was not our friend for next several sets and the sun was really HOT. At noon the clouds started to build and threaten rain, we pressed on and did some more . The last set we hunted a favorite spot but we did it in a way we never did before. The coyotes always come from where we decided to set up. We called a Long time nothing But yup when we got up a coyote ran off BEHIND us no telling how long he had been there. The boy tried a running shot or two but it's still out there sneaking around. All In all a great day of calling, six dogs four shot and two killed and we left two for seed. [8(]


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NICE ! You all had a great day for sure, congrats !


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Sounds like a great time.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt, thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats, sounds like you had alot of fun !


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Good stuff.

:hunter:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well done! Thanks for sharing!


----------

